# My Set-up



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 20, 2007)

*I use a 250 Mh watt for the 1st weeks of veggin then the 400 watt hps for the next 4 weeks of veggin. I use fox farm everything in the way of nutes pretty much. So thats my set up I thought I would share.*


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks good bro.  Can you move that light closer???  I would think within inches due to the ventilation.  I have 2 1000s air cooled with a big fan and I can keep them 5 inches away without a problem.


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 20, 2007)

*You know thats what I thought. But it seems not to be the case for this light. I had it about 5-6 inches away from the tops and it burned the new growth. So I had to move it up. I still playing with the light but each plant is getting about 3500 lumens pre square foot. But I know what you mean. Thanks for the imput.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2007)

:tokie: Nce setup...Move lights closer...are u soil or Hydro?...I'm soil but am lookin @ ahydro grow soon...Good luck a stay green..

Smoke:tokie: :tokie:


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 20, 2007)

*I'm using fox farms ocean forest(big grow, big bloom, tiger bloom for nutes)*


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 20, 2007)

your set up looks good


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

if you dont have one. build a veg box in your room with some black plastic. other than that it looks great! ​


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 21, 2007)

*None of my plants have went into flowering yet. I just brought a propagation tray with a 7 inch done. I was just thinking I could attach some mylar around the edges of the 250 after I take my clones. The 250 is only good for so much though, not a whole lot of power. So I'm not sure what I'm gonna do when it comes time for the clones to go under the 400 hps. Any ideas(other then get a bigger light which it seems I might have to do anyways.)? I was thinking maybe a see of green or something. I do not know though,anyones imput would be great. Thanks   *


----------



## headband (Dec 22, 2007)

how do you like fax farm, im using the soil, and tiger blume, then last few weeks of flowering cha ching. hows indoor come out, my friend grows phenomenal outdoor with this shhtufff


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 23, 2007)

headband said:
			
		

> how do you like fax farm, im using the soil, and tiger blume, then last few weeks of flowering cha ching. hows indoor come out, my friend grows phenomenal outdoor with this shhtufff


 
*Fox farm is great when you add big grow at start you can see the effects over night. I love the stuff.* 

*I do have question(for people growing in soil). I just ordered some Early Durban. I plan to grem all 10 seeds. Right now I'm watering by hand. Witch isn't to bad for just my three plants, but when 10 are needing atleast a cup every other day that could be kinda of a pain. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions of how to water 10 poted plants. Thanks for the time.* :bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2007)

When I get to where i Have too many plants to water by hand I suppose I would hook up a drip syatem..IMOA ten isn't that #....I love beeing in my grow room and those R fun times for me...I get to take a good look @ my naked ladies:hubba: ....was just in takin care of them and notice they are starting to get some smell...need to go build an odor removal thingy..:bolt: ...Do it youself Forum....Good luck and hope I was of some help...

Smoke:tokie:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 23, 2007)

Great setup:aok:
Are you growing in a closet or a homemade box?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 23, 2007)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> When I get to where i Have too many plants to water by hand I suppose I would hook up a drip syatem..IMOA ten isn't that #....I love beeing in my grow room and those R fun times for me...I get to take a good look @ my naked ladies:hubba: ....was just in takin care of them and notice they are starting to get some smell...need to go build an odor removal thingy..:bolt: ...Do it youself Forum....Good luck and hope I was of some help...
> 
> Smoke:tokie:


*Yeah I work two jobs so I would just like to have something that I wouldn't have to worry about. I like to party, so sometimes I don't make it home. You know. However hangin in the grow room is great. I am starting to notice a smell I was just gonna buy a carbon with like a 6" inch fan.*

*For mr.dro it is a grow tent, with about 16 square feet. Thanks guys.:bongin: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2007)

Go to the DYF.....and look up Odor Nutrilizing Agent. Think it was done buy DUBBAMAN...from one that was done a long time ago..sorry I don't know how to link stuff on here....I baught a carrbon fillter  $ 249 Amercan Dollars.:holysheep: .But found that it was causing heat backup...so built this one I found on here for like $ 25 American Dollars....this fan odor masker  will only cost me the ODA/soil moist  $ 15 American Dollars...



Smoke...:tokie:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice and clean setup, lots of ducting, i like that squirrel cage fan -- curious what strain ya got going there?


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 23, 2007)

*The plants in the pics were just some tatsy bag seeds(man the were tasty) my man said it was called Yellow Satvia. I ordered some seeds from The Doc on Tuesday, the strain I ordered is called Early Durban. I plan to start a journal for that. That fan works wondering as was only like 40 bucks or something.

I will look in to that filter I have spent like 600 bucks( which I do thing is to bad) for everything so far, so it would be nice to save some cash. I also still need to buy co2. I plantsed these thinking I was gonna use CFLs(1 150 watt CFLs) and spend like a 100 bucks. A lot of reading later and this is what I ended up with. I still need to add co2 I trying to find a good deal on a tank but that is proving to be a task. I also thinking about adding a 600 watt but I dont' know. Thanks agian guys*:bongin: :farm:


----------



## medicore (Dec 26, 2007)

nice set up you got there


----------



## maverick (Dec 26, 2007)

LoveTheGreen said:
			
		

> *Fox farm is great when you add big grow at start you can see the effects over night. I love the stuff.*
> 
> *I do have question(for people growing in soil). I just ordered some Early Durban. I plan to grem all 10 seeds. Right now I'm watering by hand. Witch isn't to bad for just my three plants, but when 10 are needing atleast a cup every other day that could be kinda of a pain. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions of how to water 10 poted plants. Thanks for the time.* :bongin:


get a res systerm which will water your ladys when ever you want it to ...i think there is a pic in my gallary i used one when i germed 8 ladys its easy jus keep filling the res ... and it will feed/water the same amount when ever u want....  mine was batt powerd and only cost about 20 euro...


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you have a link maverick?  I would like to see it, i was think of making one, just a resevoir with a hose, nozzle and pump.


----------

